# Addon für automatisch sondieren ?



## Bullzyi (2. Oktober 2009)

habe googelt und selber nix gefunden.. 

mir ist klar die Chance das es soetwas gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gering ist.  

Gehen wir davon aus wir haben 20 20iger Stacks Saronit im Inventar und ich will die möglichst automatisiert oder möglichst einfach sondieren... 

zur zeit drücke ich den Skill sondieren mit Keyboard Taste und drücke dann 1 stack 4 mal an bis er weg ist... 4 mal 1 stack mal 20 stacks sind 80 Mausklicks... 

recht nerfig.... ein macro was ich drücken würde welches immer 1 mal sondiert würde mein Leben schon viel einfacher machen weil ich dann nicht dumm immer mit der Maus rumfahren müsste..


----------



## Griese (3. Oktober 2009)

/use (oder cast sondieren?)
/use Saroniterz


----------



## Ollimua (11. Oktober 2009)

Das AddOn Enchantrix kann dir auch Erze sondieren mit nur einem Klick.
Es guckt, ob du 5 von einer Sorte hast, und sobald du es hast, erscheint ein Zusatzfenster, wodrin er dich fragt, ob du es sondieren möchstes.


----------



## Frozzi (17. Oktober 2009)

hey ich hab zwar enchantrix aber ich konnte nirgens etwas einstellen es fragt mich auch nie wegen verzaubern/sondieren oder mahlen.... wie kann ich das einstellen???


----------



## Anaximedes (19. Oktober 2009)

Automatisierung ftw


----------

